# Sleazy



## ayupshiplad

Eu perguntava-me se havia alguem que sabe como traduzir sleazy para o Portugues? Um amigo diz-me 'nojento', outro diz-me 'sujo'....quem tem a certeza? Ou talvez os dois? 

Thanks in advance, please correct my (probably frequent) mistakes!


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums, 
Depende do contexto. Sleazy pode ser:
desleixado, espalhafatoso, berrante, sujo, abandonado, barato, franzino; delgado; humilhado, abatido...


----------



## ayupshiplad

Thanks for the welcome 

se quiser dizer "southern european men are sleazy" diria "os homens da Europeia do sul sao nojentos"? 
Adivinho que 'da europeia do sul' nao e certo mas tentei!


----------



## Vanda

Which of these sleazy do you mean?

Shabby, dirty, and vulgar; = sujo, porco, nojento, vulgar
Dishonest or corrupt; = desonesto, corrupto
Made of low-quality materials; cheap = má qualidade, barato
Southern European men are sleazy- Os homens do sul da Europa são porcos/nojentos/vulgares.... ou qualquer outro adjetivo de acordo com as definições acima.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ok, obrigada. Acho que quis dizer sujo, nojento, vulgar...but personally i would not use sleazy to describe a dishonest person or cheap materials. I tried a few sentences in my head and it just didn't sound right.
But thank you for confirming sujo and nojento!


----------



## Outsider

Em minha opinião, "sujo" e "nojento" são palavras um bocadinho fortes de mais para traduzir _sleazy_. Talvez "rasca".


----------



## Odinh

^ Not the best place to ask for a word to diss southern European men though


----------



## ayupshiplad

LOL eu sei, desculpe....mais è verdade! Quando viago para portugal, france etc todos os homens são repugnantes! (talvez não è a melhora palavra porque 'repugnante' è como a palavra inglesa 'repugnant' que è muito forte!)

não quis ser insultanda... just describing what I have experienced!


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, don't say that aloud around here. Our European men around the forums are not included in the ones you met, I am sure. Ours are special gentlemen. 

But if you want to describe the OTHER ones you've met, you can say:
(like Brazilians girls say when we want to talk about men like those)
São uns porcos/ cachorros.


----------



## ayupshiplad

LOL ok, of course I was just asking the best word for sleazy if I were to use it in a purely _hypothetical _situation! Talvez 'nojento' è forte demais! (ou 'talvez que' como o francês...?)

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Cineclubista

Outsider said:


> Em minha opinião, "sujo" e "nojento" são palavras um bocadinho fortes de mais para traduzir _sleazy_. Talvez "rasca".


 
Prezadas & prezados,
segundo o dicionário de Houaiss, "rasca" é "rede de arrastar; rede de pescar raias, lagostas etc; arrasto, rascada", "aparelho para colher ostras e mariscos", "antiga embarcação portuguesa de pesca", "parte nos lucros; quinhão" e "estado de embriaguez; bebedeira".

O léxico de Aurélio vai pelo mesmo caminho. Não vejo, portanto, como este substantivo pode traduzir o adjetivo "sleazy". Seria uma gíria corrente em Portugal e ainda não dicionarizada?

Um abraço!


----------



## Outsider

Deve ser. Em Portugal, dizemos que uma coisa é "rasca" (adjectivo) quando é de má qualidade, ou de mau gosto.


----------



## Archimec

Aqui vão mais duas, para avaliação: reles, ordinário


----------



## ayupshiplad

Entao acho que 'rasca' nao e correto, porque chav nao quer dizer de ma qualidade...


----------



## Cineclubista

Archimec said:


> Aqui vão mais duas, para avaliação: reles, ordinário


 
Gostei de "ordinário" (no f., "ordinária"). Em português do Brasil, tem, entre outras, a conotação de pessoa ou coisa sem valor, sem qualidades especiais, sem destaque e até mesmo sem caráter ou honradez (como certos indivíduos de ambos os sexos).

Um abraço!


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> Entao acho que 'rasca' nao e correto, porque chav nao quer dizer de ma qualidade...


_Chav_?! Aqui estamos a falar de _sleazy_! 



			
				Cineclubista said:
			
		

> Gostei de "ordinário" (no f., "ordinária"). Em português do Brasil, tem, entre outras, a conotação de pessoa ou coisa sem valor, sem qualidades especiais, sem destaque e até mesmo sem caráter ou honradez (como certos indivíduos de ambos os sexos).


Em Portugal, "ordinário" tem uma conotação muito negativa, em certos casos equivalente à de "vulgar" no Brasil. Concordo com "reles", também.


----------



## MOC

Também gostei da opção "reles".


----------



## ayupshiplad

Oh desculpe!! comecei uma discussao sobre como traduzir chav tambem, entao foi confundida!


----------

